# Percentages - Boa's Moonglow x Anery het albino (100%)



## ez4pro (Sep 19, 2007)

Hello

Please can someone give me the percentages (or fractions whatever is better for you) on the outcome for a Visual moon glow (****-zygote Albino, Anery and Salmon hypo) x Anery heterozygous albino.

So for example albino chance is 1 in x? or x%
And b4 anyone states the obvious I know these are not set in stone and breeding could show far differing outcomes.

Cheers in advance

Chris


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Easiest if you break it down and then 'recombine'.

Hypo to non-hypo = 50% hypo 50% normal
Anery to anery = 100% anery
Albino to het albino = 50% albino 50% het albino

Combine that and your outcome is:

25% anery (het albino (AKA het snow))
25% ghost (hypo anery) (het albino (AKA dbl het moonglow)
25% snow
25% moonglow


i.e all will be anery, half (of the whole litter) will be albino aswell (snow) and half will be hypo as well


Hope that helps

Cheers

Andy


----------



## ez4pro (Sep 19, 2007)

bothrops said:


> Easiest if you break it down and then 'recombine'.
> 
> Hypo to non-hypo = 50% hypo 50% normal
> Anery to anery = 100% anery
> ...


Cheers Andy

Chris


----------

